# Moving with two children with autism...HELP!!



## sheilapat

Hello,

My husband and I have the opportunity to move to Dubai. We are very excited about this, yet we have three boys (ages 5-9), two who have autism (both high functioning). Obviously, our concern is the quality of schooling and other therapies available in Dubai to help our boys with autism. We would appreciate any insight, specifically to therapies and schools.

Currently we live in the United States, and our hope is to get care similar to what we have presently for our boys on the spectrum. Can anyone provide me with information regarding schools, and outside therapies in Dubai? I’m a bit overwhelmed right now so any information/insight that you could provide would be greatly appreciated. 

Many Thanks,
Sheila


----------



## Sunset

Sorry to say Sheila, but you will never find the same facilities and assistance that is available in the US. Dubai has been very slow on providing the "tools" that children of autism require. 

Read through these websites:

Dubai Autism Center

Special Needs Schools Dubai Abu Dhabi Sharjah UAE | Charitable Organizations Dubai UAE | Disabled Schools United Arab Emirates


----------



## TallyHo

Whoa! 

If you genuinely care about your children's future, do not move to Dubai. The schools out here are not equipped to deal with autistic children (or any children with more than a very mild type of learning disability). 

I do hate to say this as you are excited about the prospect of a move here, but life has willed you with two autistic children and unless you arrange for a private tutor/governess or send them to boarding school in the US, Dubai is not the place where you should be.


----------



## Big c

We also have a child on the spectrum a 5 year old boy. We just moved to Dubai. Please don't be scared off by some of the people on this forum that do not know what they talk about. There are places you just have to really look and call around and work to find them. The places here are not cheap. Our son starts Sunday at CLEMC (Child learning and enrichment medical center). There number is +971 4 344 0737. The place is a very small school.


----------



## Sunset

Big c said:


> We also have a child on the spectrum a 5 year old boy. We just moved to Dubai. Please don't be scared off by some of the people on this forum that do not know what they talk about. There are places you just have to really look and call around and work to find them. The places here are not cheap. Our son starts Sunday at CLEMC (Child learning and enrichment medical center). There number is +971 4 344 0737. The place is a very small school.


You just moved to Dubai and know everything there is to know??  

If one has to look around, call around, *work to find a facility*, then I would have to say that there are not that many resources/facilities available. What is available and the choices you have are very, very limited - as I'm sure you have discovered.


----------



## Big c

Sunset where in my post does it say I know everything? Where in it does it say that Dubai is better then the states for autistic children? I'm from the states and my child was at a great school, but moving to Dubai does not mean you don't genuinely care about your child. Sunset I can tell you to find a top place in the US you also have to work to find a facility. It was easier but it was not just an Internet search either.


----------



## TallyHo

I hate being a scaremonger, but I've been in Dubai long enough to watch families, including those with autistic children, move back to their home countries because the schools out here were just not equipped to support children with anything more than minor learning disabilities. The few special ed facilities were highly oversubscribed and many of the programs for autistic children are only available to Emiratis.

If the OP is still set on moving to Dubai, it will be well worth her time to fly out here beforehand and visit all the possibile facilities. Things may have changed in the last year or so, but I wouldn't risk the move unless I was absolutely sure that the children were able to get the help they needed and at a level comparable to what they were already getting in the US.


----------



## Sunset

Big c said:


> Sunset where in my post does it say I know everything? Where in it does it say that Dubai is better then the states for autistic children? I'm from the states and my child was at a great school, but moving to Dubai does not mean you don't genuinely care about your child. Sunset I can tell you to find a top place in the US you also have to work to find a facility. It was easier but it was not just an Internet search either.


To quote you: Please don't be scared off by some of the people on this forum _that do not know what they talk about_. 

No one was trying to "scare" the OP off, but were stating the reality of the situation - so please don't shoot the messenger(s). Did I or someone else infer that moving to Dubai meant you genuinely didn't care about your child? 

I pointed out to the OP that options are extremely limited in Dubai, compared to the US. Was I wrong or did I state a fact? I've been here 14 years and I am aware of the lack of schools/facilities, as others are.

As one poster stated, some mothers (and in some cases the entire family) of autistic children return to the US as they could not find a facility comparable to what is offered in the US. I agree, even with the larger number of options given in the US, research still has to be done in the hope of finding what is best for your child.

One who has been in Dubai for sometime does not have to have an autistic child to know that Dubai lacks the facilities for children of special needs. I sincerely hope for you and your child that the facility you found meets your expectations.


----------



## bambam

Hi Sheila, some mainstream schools offer support for children with special needs, I suggest to just write to the schools of your interest and ask them straight forward. You will most likely be asked to come in so your children can be tested. I suggest as well to check **********.com - is offers a lot of information particularly for new expats coming to Dubai or the UAE in general and has some forums talking about children with autism etc. Hope that helps and good luck.


----------



## rox

*Dubai Autism Center*

Sheila

Check Dubai Autism Center, You may google it.


----------



## therapy3i

*A therapist in Dubai*

I cannot put the link but it is the ad at Dubai forum for autism for a live in or live out child specialist. Put on google those key words;
child specialist Dubai reciprocal play therapy poney therapy UK dubaiclasses

There are very interesting links about some last treatments on the forum.

Good luck :ranger:


----------



## lxinuk

Dear Op
You mentioned the kids were high functioning - you may well be ok - I'm in Special Ed in UK and am currently negotiating to work with special ed in one if the international schools who seem/appear to be open to supporting all MLDs. I guess it depends on what support is needed xx find a school you like the look of and call them - the school I'm talking to has no SEN dept. they call it an Achievement Centre! 
L


----------



## therapy3i

*Aba*



TallyHo said:


> Whoa!
> 
> If you genuinely care about your children's future, do not move to Dubai. The schools out here are not equipped to deal with autistic children (or any children with more than a very mild type of learning disability).
> 
> I do hate to say this as you are excited about the prospect of a move here, but life has willed you with two autistic children and unless you arrange for a private tutor/governess or send them to boarding school in the US, Dubai is not the place where you should be.


There are a lot of certified ABA therapist for a very cheap price, like 1000 dollars for one month, coming at home. There is a new association called Autism in Dubai (I cannot put the link) very efficient to give you free advise.

The autistic center is Dubai is find but is over booked. They organised dolphins therapy sessions, poneys, art therapy, + Pecs, ABA, etc. Other schools also in Dubai and Abu Dhabi.

HBO in Dubai also at Dr. Majdi El Halik Mental Rehabilitation Centre
Dubai Healthcare City


A lot of private therapist from UK or elsewhere some applying the Son-Rise program. Google Son-Rise Dubai, reciprocal play therapy Dubai, or another town. Check the Dubai Time Out for some associations for special needs children.

Right now, France has released a new protocole for children before 7 years old (more efficient at an early age, before 5 years old) with a new test for bacterias in the gut (borelia and tetani, etc.), key words on youtube and google dr Montagnier autism antibiotic. You can also put the keywords tetani and borelia with Methyl b12 and HBO hyperbaric oxygene or Lyme. Those bacterias are transmitted during the pregnancy or the delivery. It explains why the Dan doctors have been so efficient, they were the only ones, taking care of the gut, advising for a diet, for probiotics, enzymes, etc. I hope they will not be against this antibiotic protocole without having taken time to understand well the situation. Those bacterias can be closed to syphilis (borelia family) also and as we know this disease could need an heavy level of antiotics to be treated well. For my part, I have the feeling that both could be useful, the antibiotics, DAN, HBO, Methyl b12, to be able to fight well those bacterias without having to take too much antibiotics but being able to get rid of them as the results are just amazing on some children.


----------



## sutopi

*kid with Autism moving to Dubai*

to Bambam and Therapy3i, or anybody else who could help.

I am also moving to Dubai with a low functioning autistic kid. I have already lived in countries that are not prepared to teach kids with autism, but it has not been a problem for us bcause we enroll our kid in an international school, and WE PAY AND PROVIDE an experience ABA therapist (usually we import it from USA), as his private aide at school, so that the school has no extra expenses/need expertise to accomodate him.

Bambam and others, I wish to know, which international schools are more willing and flexible in accomodating kids with disabilities. I do not need them to know anything about autism, I just need them flexible to accomodate my own aide, and we will teach them how to teach my child, with little extra effort from their part. We have previously found that the smallest schools, the ones that are not full but actually welcome international students, are the most accomodating...
Please do not put the link to the school bcause it will not post here, just list the name of the school please.

Therapy3i and others, I would also like to know where do you recrute ABA therapists in Dubai. I usually sponsor one from USA but it is quite costly. I would rather have one already available there if effordable. I need an ABA school aide as well as home therapy afterwards. What are the ABA costs per hour usually, and how do you find them?

Please do not put the links bcause they will not post here, just list the name of the school / ABA agencies please.

I really appreciate any help you could give me. It is very hard to move with kids in a different country, but a special need kid needs to have it all.


Sutopi

P.S. therapy3i, I have also been in the biomedical journey for many years with the best docs in US, I think that when I move to Dubai we should definitely meet!!


----------



## therapy3i

*Hello*

There are a lot of ABA schools and special needs schools in Dubai or Abu Dhabi very well organized. There are also quite a lot of ABA therapists trained in ABA for a very low salary, as they come from Philippins and India (put an ad on Dubizzle). There is also an association who can offer you very good ABA therapists at home.

Look at abacenter dubai

I have heard a lot of complains about a DAN therapists in Dubai, which seems to not be registered. She gives anti psychotic to 3 years old and it costs a fortune.

For the biomedical, I would advise you to go to Oman (next door) or Jordan at the Oxycare clinic (methyl b12, HBOT, etc.)

A good association is also Autism in Dubai.

You also have HBOT in Dubai.

For the test to detect borrelia, which can also cause autism, it is only in Paris I am afraid, and free (just a donation), you can send a blood sample without going first. 

For more informations just put the key words, autism and Dr Montagnier, Philippe Raymond, antibiocs, Lyme, borrelia, tetani clostridium. Two key works at a time, also on Youtube. It the child is tested positive, you can try to treat his gut with natural antibiotics, and the help of a DAN doctor. But borrelia is linked to syphilis, same family, and is pretty hard to fight. 


For the parents following other therapies than ABA like Son-rise, Mifne, etc. It is not difficult to find therapists. You have those therapies now more and more in the special needs centers and quite a lot of private therapists.


I have met a mother in Dubai, she followed ABA intensive during one year, the gluten and casein free diet, and the situation was even going worse. At the end she had incredible results with Methyl B12 in injection after just one week already (a DAN in California)<. A huge improvement. She likes also Tomatis, and there is a very good Tomatis therapist in Dubai called Melanie, just put the key words on google.

For other parents ABA is fantastic, for others it does not work so well, and they have to search for something else. 

If you go on Time out dubai you may find quite a lot of centers.


----------

